# Where to get hcg



## Tman (Jul 26, 2015)

What's up brothas ,

 Where do you prefer to get hcg?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 26, 2015)

Online pharmacies


----------



## Tman (Jul 27, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Safemeds4all



Have you had good shipping exp.?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 27, 2015)

I get my HCG from cadavers....


----------



## Tman (Jul 27, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> I get my HCG from cadavers....[/QUOTE
> 
> That's a good one there..


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 27, 2015)

Walmart has it all


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 27, 2015)

I raid the women's stalls at the local Lamaze class.

Don't judge me.


----------



## DF (Jul 27, 2015)

The search function is your friend. Try searching online pharmacy.


----------

